# Oberon Will Make a Kindle Cover from Classic Journals Design Per Request?



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I just read that a person from the Amazon board requested Oberon to make them a Kindle cover with the Pond design before they went to vacation and Oberon did it. They claim they just received it. How true is that? I did not think that was possible. I would have ordered the below wraparound design in red. And of course, I'd want the matching button. I will be ordering a 2nd one when Oberon comes back if this prove to be true.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't know about that pice of info., but that button is so cool.
Toby


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Lilly,

I can understand why you want a _2nd_ Oberon cover -- what a picture!

I've not heard of Oberon doing custom-orders before. I do know through here that they are a family company and are *very* customer-friendly.

Patrizia, a KB member, has dealt with Oberon in person extensively. You might want to PM her about this.

Marci


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Lilly - that is the same cover that I wanted for my K. When you talk with Oberon you might mention that to them.
I will also email them and ask. I collect sunfaces - mostly in stained glass and I loved this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hadn't heard that!  I would contact Oberon directly to find out.  The sun button is cool, but looks quite domed--I know Oberon went with the flat buttons on the Kindle covers so that the cover could be folded behind and stay flat.  (I think the button is quite cool).

I love the sun face, too, it looks like it would make a great quilt design!

Betsy


----------



## sunflower53072 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm waiting for the hummingbird one. I hope they add more after their vacation.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know Oberon went with the flat buttons on the Kindle covers so that the cover could be folded behind and stay flat.


Yup, so they had to create and cast a new button just for the Kindles. If covers prove popular, maybe they will have the square button in different designs to match the covers.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been trying to find the post you mentioned and can't? Do you think you could post a 
link?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's in the I kinda lied about the Oberon covers thread.

_M. Babcock says: 
I called Oberon just Before Christmas and they made me a cover in the pond design and I got it in less then a week. I love it it's so beautiful.
I carry it in my purse everywhere.
Warning sitting in your car reading with the stereo and fan on can lead to a dead battery. Thank God for cell phones. _


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's in the I kinda lied about the Oberon covers thread.
> 
> _M. Babcock says:
> I called Oberon just Before Christmas and they made me a cover in the pond design and I got it in less then a week. I love it it's so beautiful.
> ...


Oooooooooh, that is just too funny - 

LOL!

Marci


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Luv! I am wondering if she paid extra for that? Hoping she might come here and post a pic!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

ooohhhhhhh, i would luuuuurrrrrrrrvvvvve a "pond" kindle cover...  i hope it's a new design...


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the sky dragon ordered since i love dragons so much but while searching their site I found this checkbook cover:










I love faeries more than dragons! *sigh* wish they had a kindle cover of it then I would return the sky dragon for the faery one!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Thanks Luv! I am wondering if she paid extra for that? Hoping she might come here and post a pic!


Octo, here is the reply from the Amazon forum:
"M. Babcock says: 
They charged the same as the other Kindle covers. You can find a picture in the Oberon Journals. 
I would post a pic for you, but I don't have access to my email due to a virus on my regular computer. I'm having to use my husbands lap top for now.
I got the cover with the corners and it has a square button."

I had written to Oberon in Dec. to ask if they would make a plain cover (not for me, but a gift for someone else) and Don wrote and said they'd certainly consider it, but not until 2009, when the Christmas rush was over. That answer was completely understandable so I was a bit surprised to hear that they made a custom cover during the busy holiday season.
Ruby


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I have the sky dragon ordered since i love dragons so much but while searching their site I found this checkbook cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the business card case in the fairies and I love it. I put my ipod in it so my ipod and Kindle have nearly matching covers. I have the butterfly cover for my Kindle.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

chobitz said:


>


Ooh, I love fairies, too! I've been leaning toward the butterfly, but this would be even better! Somebody on the amazon boards said that they were going to take votes on their website on which new designs to offer. I'm assuming that will start in mid-January when they start fulfilling orders again.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

marianner said:


> Ooh, I love fairies, too! I've been leaning toward the butterfly, but this would be even better! Somebody on the amazon boards said that they were going to take votes on their website on which new designs to offer. I'm assuming that will start in mid-January when they start fulfilling orders again.


If that's true then I'm going to beg you guys to vote for the Sun!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

us guys better be ready to vote or we'll be stuck with the fairy's an hummingbirds   no offence

i like, roof of heaven & lizard & bear for some reason


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

does anyone know if they can "tool" in a name or inscription on the front, inside or back?

Millicent


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've not seen any indication that they do that kind of custom work but you should go to their website, www.oberondesigns.com, and ask them!

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Correct URL here: http://www.oberondesign.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!!!

Betsy


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Lilly said:


> I just read that a person from the Amazon board requested Oberon to make them a Kindle cover with the Pond design before they went to vacation and Oberon did it. They claim they just received it. How true is that? I did not think that was possible. I would have ordered the below wraparound design in red. And of course, I'd want the matching button. I will be ordering a 2nd one when Oberon comes back if this prove to be true.


The SUN is Coming!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

